# [UTILIZZO] problemi con bootspalsh

## RockSteady

ciao a tutti allora oggi ho provato a mettere il bootsplash seguendo la guida

ma quando rebooto vedo solo il solito schermo nero con tutti i messaggi d caricamento ma niente bootspalsh  :Sad: 

come posso risolvere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai modificato il tuo grub.conf (o lilo.conf)? Hai aggiunto bootsplash al runlevel default?

----------

## dnix

dai anche un occhio a /etc/conf.d/bootsplash

ci sono cose interessanti

----------

## RockSteady

# rc-update add bootsplash default

 * bootsplash already installed in runlevel default; skipping

----------

## dnix

e la famosa linea 

```

vga = 791 

```

in grub o lilo?

----------

## RockSteady

```
image = /boot/bzImage

        vga=0x305

        label=Gentoo

        root=/dev/hda7

        read-only # read-only for checking

        append="hdc=ide-scsi video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr"

        initrd=/boot/initrd-Flower-1024x768

```

----------

## dnix

a questo punto non mi viene in mente niente tranne il fatto che io non ho l'opzione video=etcetc in append

puo' essere quello?

lo schermo viene caricato con risoluzione 1024x768?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con vga=0x317

----------

## consdel

hai il vesaFB o qualche altro FB?

per esempio col radeonFB il bootsplash non funziona.

----------

## RockSteady

 *consdel wrote:*   

> hai il vesaFB o qualche altro FB?
> 
> per esempio col radeonFB il bootsplash non funziona.

 

ah ecco risolto l'arcano  :Sad: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Scusate un secondo ma con vesaFB non funziona?

Io nel kernel ho 

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y
```

.

Ah, uso LILO e ho una nVidia GeForce FX Go5200  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Scusate un secondo ma con vesaFB non funziona?

 

Hai gia' seguito questa guida?

----------

## Fuzzo

In effetti si, è per questo che ho postato: la guida "non funziona" e mi sembra un po' OLD  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quando emergo bootsplash infatti mi suggerisce di eseguire

```
bootsplash_patch
```

 per patchare il kernel e la sua esecuzione produce

```
 

 *

 * Patching the kernel (branch: 2.6) in /usr/src/linux ...

 *

 *

 * It appears your kernel has already been patched.

 *

```

Le impostazioni consigliate nella guida sono identiche a quelle che ho impostato io ma ancora non funziona  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai i gentoo-dev-sources e' gia' pachato il tuo kernel... quello di patchare il kernel viene detto esplicitamente che e' solo in caso che non sia gia' inclusa

----------

## kandalf

cmq anche a me fa così....si vedono solo le scritte a 1024x768

----------

## Fuzzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se hai i gentoo-dev-sources e' gia' pachato il tuo kernel... quello di patchare il kernel viene detto esplicitamente che e' solo in caso che non sia gia' inclusa

 

Quindi a parte la patch, tutto il resto che è scritto sulla guida rimane valido!

Comunque non funziona lo stesso... può dipendere dal fatto che il bootsplash funzioni solo con Grub?   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Quindi a parte la patch, tutto il resto che è scritto sulla guida rimane valido!
> 
> Comunque non funziona lo stesso... può dipendere dal fatto che il bootsplash funzioni solo con Grub?  

 

Se non hai la patch e' anche valido quello. No deve funzionare anche con lilo

----------

## Fuzzo

Ciao fedeliallalinea,

innanzitutto ti devo ringraziare per la pazienza che stai dimostrando con un imbranato totale di Linux come me   :Laughing: 

Ieri ho provato ad emergere e configurare Grub e, come hai detto tu, i problemi rimangono   :Sad: 

Addirittura non vedo nemmeno il Grub-splash e devo "indovinare" l'opzione di avvio   :Confused: 

Se tu o qualche altro guru avete altre idee, sono disposto a metterle in pratica.

P.S.: Ho anche "configurato" /etc/conf.d/bootsplash ma invano  :Sad: 

P.P.S.: Può dipendere dal fatto che impongo 32bit come profondità di colore?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo grub.conf

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> innanzitutto ti devo ringraziare per la pazienza che stai dimostrando con un imbranato totale di Linux come me   

 

Anche io fino ad 2 anni fa ero come te.

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> P.P.S.: Può dipendere dal fatto che impongo 32bit come profondità di colore?

 

Si prova a metterlo a 24bit

----------

## Fuzzo

Risolto! O quasi perlomeno!

Innanzitutto ho rimesso Lilo come bootmanager finchè non ci capisco un po' di più, poi ho sostituito al posto di 

```
vga=0x318
```

 questa riga 

```
vga=0x31A
```

, ovviamente su lilo.conf!

Il bootsplash è stato caricato ottimamente ma a me sembra che i font della console si siano notevolmente ridotti di dimensione   :Surprised: 

Credo che ora la messa a punto sia il meno...

Grazie!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere il bootsplash a 1024x768 e poi mettere nel lilo.conf  0x317

----------

## kandalf

novità dal mio bootsplash silent...ora funziona solo quando spengo...  :Sad: 

all'avvio solo scritte.

```
# Linux bootable partition config begins

#

image = /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.7-gentoo-r8

        root = /dev/hda7

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

        label = Gentoo

        vga = 0x31A

        append="hdc=ide-scsi splash=silent"

        initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

initrd l'hai ricreato con il comando bootsplash?

----------

## kandalf

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> initrd l'hai ricreato con il comando bootsplash?

 

cioè? nn rircodo sto facendo dei tentativi ho cambiato la conf 100 volte

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora

```
# mount /boot

# /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768

# sync

# umont /boot
```

Se non ti si vede all'avvio vuol dire che initrd e' vecchio o sbagliato.

----------

## kandalf

ho fatto come hai scritto ma nn va lo stesso

----------

